# Uber to Allow Riders to Choose Drivers Based on Ratings: CEO



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The safety of Uber passengers has been subject to distrust due to several incidents of assault by drivers in the past few years, with sexual crimes being topping the list. Within 2018 itself, there have been reported at least three cases from the US and England.

But, as Uber moves forward to turn its fortune around under the leadership of new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, it is taking steps to ensure that users feel in-charge of their own security. Khosrowshahi, who was speaking at the Davos World Economic Forum (WEF), committed Uber to "_truly stand for safety_" and announced that it the company is developing a new mechanism to improve the experience of riders.

The new mechanism will allow passengers to be able to "opt-in" for not just a bigger or a more premium cab, but also seek drivers with better ratings. This is in line with the executive's plans to turn Uber profitable by the end of 2021. The company is also looking to make aggressive changes to its functioning and, in the words of the CEO, wants "_particularly good_" drivers and will these ratings will now be among the *strict parameters for performance appraisal.*

The executive, however, did not speak about the potential financial implications this rating system will have on drivers and especially riders. While it's safe to presume that like upgrading to nicer cars,* riders might have to pay more to ferry with 'safer drivers'*. But, it is very difficult, as of now, to assert whether ratings will determine the fare.

It must be noted that Uber also allows drivers to rate passengers and lets them reject a passenger with a bad score.

The announcement also coincides with the anticipated Softbank investment which was concluded last week. Uber is currently roiling in losses and is preparing to bounce back by heaping more engagement from its riders.

https://beebom.com/uber-riders-choose-drivers-ratings/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> The safety of Uber passengers has been subject to distrust due to several incidents of assault by drivers in the past few years, with sexual crimes being topping the list. Within 2018 itself, there have been reported at least three cases from the US and England.
> 
> But, as Uber moves forward to turn its fortune around under the leadership of new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, it is taking steps to ensure that users feel in-charge of their own security. Khosrowshahi, who was speaking at the Davos World Economic Forum (WEF), committed Uber to "_truly stand for safety_" and announced that it the company is developing a new mechanism to improve the experience of riders.
> 
> ...


Will Uber allow Softbank to choose Board of Directors based on Boards Ratings ?

I think they should !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Will Uber allow Softbank to choose Board of Directors based on Boards Ratings ?
> 
> I think they should !


Uber should allow drivers to choose riders based on their destinations....


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

This should lead all higher rated drivers to stop doing poo rides which are driver ratings killers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> This should lead all higher rated drivers to stop doing poo rides which are driver ratings killers.


Yes.

POOL MASS EXTINCTION.

NO MORE COLLEGE RIDES

DRUNKS CAN WALK.

Principal of Cause & Effect.
For Every Action
There is a Reaction.

Get Ready Uber


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Will it also cause low rated passengers to get refused more?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Will it also cause low rated passengers to get refused more?


Probably so


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> This should lead all higher rated drivers to stop doing poo rides which are driver ratings killers.


I do not do them, already. I do not accept *Gr*yft *Gr*i*m*e, either.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

All this will do is make higher rated drivers get pings from further away when the lower rated drivers are bypassed by a picky ass pax.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

if they ACTUALLY cared about driver safety after say 30 days riders would have to submit photo .i.d. & get a check next to their request as a verified account.

Drivers eyes are on the road, they pass background checks, pax can screenshot drivers face license plate, record video/audio entire trip, maintain a convo with a friend entire trip, as long as trip is active its tracked on 2 separate phones & Ubers servers

how safe they want to be for $2 an hour or 1971 minimum fares 1965-1985 wages

drivers are a thousand times more likely to be assualted physically, verbally, property wise then vis a versa

any murderer, rapists, robber, felon, junkie, prostitute can get a burner phone & a prepaid or buy an account online for less than $50

this dara devil is just as bad as travis

$1.50 a mile .25 a min. $10 min gross every ride

or

every driver will just continue to pray you end up like travisks mom because youre an evil greedy dirt bag #180daysofmoreevilfraud


liar

does this idiot even know nobody rates on the ride? drivers are rated by gender, ethnicity, weight, facial hair, vehicle type, weather, traffic, problems at home, problems at work, talked to much, didnt talk enough..... & riders are rated by cash tip and length of drive this guys a moron does he know a driver can spend $300 giving himself or friends rides, rate high & in the end eat the vig , so soend $50-100 & now his rating is elite what an effin moron


this guy is clueless rateings, stars, & badges are what you give kindergarten kids for spelling Cat right not an adult for risking their life to drive 1-5 miles, pick up 100-500# & deliver it 1-5 miles

jobs arent games silicon valley devils just so you know, more words not actions

what are you doing about driver safety uber which is a much bigger concern oh wait the ponzi scam is designed for them to fail 96% of the time so who cares another few thousand easily assaulted drivers sign up every day to replace the 96% who fail first year sonda legit

discounts on dash cams, partition installs(there is a reason cabs have them) lmao how bout .20 extra a mile/min for night shifts & double rates on holidays you know like a real job not a scam

profitable in 2021 huh already 13+ billion in the hole gonna take decades to recoup that, its bail out buy out ipo scam for this outfit

poor people arent supposed to & cant afford a private driver/chauffeurs its a trap, they not paying their credit cards to zero i mean they cant afford something a 16 year old can over the summer so those cheap rides end up adding interest, outside of a handful of cities cabsa arent supposed to be a daily use service, an adult will need to own a car & know how to drive one for least 20 years its a necessary skill...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

They are using 'safety' as a foil to push drivers to provide better service. Uber wasnt getting what they wanted with a simple deactivation threat. Now they have an excuse to withhold rides to lower rated drivers. They DO NOT want to lose drivers....just put fear in drivers of the rating.

Uber has to walk a delicate line as a non employer, so this is their backdoor

THIS HAS ZERO TO DO WITH SAFETY


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Will it also cause low rated passengers to get refused more?


In Chicago it doesn't matter...we can't see the passenger ratings anyways.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> In Chicago it doesn't matter...we can't see the passenger ratings anyways.


Which is messed up. Good thing you guys up there make the big bucks. Ok at least compared to florida drivers. .86 /.11 before and .64 / .08 after Ubers cut. SMH


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Which is messed up. Good thing you guys up there make the big bucks. Ok at least compared to florida drivers. .86 /.11 before Ubers cut. SMH


wish it was .86 here in Orlandoish (cause most of the business is outside of Orlando anyway)


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

So, if riders have to pay more to ride with high rated drivers I see a variety of things happening:

- high rated drivers will get less rides because Uber pax are cheap. 

- Pax pay more, but drivers only get the rates they've always gotten 

- High rated drivers will get less tips because pax have already paid more to ride with them, why would they tip? 

If they come up with something, I hope that they consider these factors or I won't get any rides


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> This should lead all higher rated drivers to stop doing poo rides which are driver ratings killers.


In my opinion it could be the other way around. Every rider will aim for a better rated driver, right? So the better rated drivers will be flooded with requests of all kind. If they want the better rated drivers to take those rides, Uber needs to charge more. I said the same thing with the UberTeen service. You want me to be your safe driver, and *Uber promotes me as safe and high rated driver* (so it recognizes my abilities) *they need to charge the riders MORE. 
*
The article is vague about this - "The executive, however, did not speak about the potential financial implications this rating system will have on drivers and especially riders."


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Kiss asses often have better ratings, but being a kiss ass doesn't mean you're a safer driver. Will kissing ass take precedence over actual driving skills or will our actual driving record be figured into the equation? I don't kiss ass, but I haven't had a ticket in over 30 years. Am I screwed? 

As I see it, it's almost as if Uber will "sell" more pings to those that spend more out of pocket for shit like water, etc. Hell no I won't bend to this crap.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

They already tried this two years ago with a "VIP" program:

http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-uber-vip-program-2016-2


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Black/lux/SUV drivers have never been involved in any headline news, have they? It must be because they are paid and the service he describes is already ON THE APP, want better human beings? Order higher tier.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

This is marginally interesting though will probably will go the way of VIP and the 6 destination filters. The part that really got me was the phrase "...plans to turn Uber profitable by the end of 2021". Oh is that it? _Only_ 4 years?! Lol. I just can't...



> Uber is currently roiling in losses and is preparing to bounce back by heaping more engagement from its riders.


♫ _Last year took a L but in four we bounce back,
No pings today but pretty soon they'll be stacked,
Pick ya favorite driver so you do not get attacked,
That's our big idea on how we make them greenbacks_
♫
Big Dara, Bounce Back


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Are they on crack???

"Pay more for a safe driver" = Admitting that most of their drivers are shady as hell


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Which is messed up. Good thing you guys up there make the big bucks. Ok at least compared to florida drivers. .86 /.11 before Ubers cut. SMH


If by 'big bucks' you mean our rates of .71/.15, then, yes, we are killing it up here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> This is marginally interesting though will probably will go the way of VIP and the 6 destination filters. The part that really got me was the phrase "...plans to turn Uber profitable by the end of 2021". Oh is that it? _Only_ 4 years?! Lol. I just can't...
> 
> ♫ _Last year took a L but in four we bounce back,
> No pings today but pretty soon they'll be stacked,
> ...


When Robo Cars Arrive.

Meanwhile
More Rate Cuts for Human Drivers !


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Great posts!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> In Chicago it doesn't matter...we can't see the passenger ratings anyways.


Hiding pax ratings from drivers is an outrage.

When these scummy companies were trying to expand to all over the US, their PR machines heavily promoted the idea of safety and trust for both drivers and pax.

And now you can see them for the liars they are.

They don't give a shit about the drivers.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Uber should allow drivers to choose riders based on their destinations....


Never gonna happen - drivers would cherry pick the long rides and no one would take the short rides - eventually causing the collapse of whatever company allowed it as pax would jump ship. Cab companies added technology & processes to eliminate cherry picking 30 years ago (or at least the NYC & HOU companies I worked for did). But I haven't driven a cab in 25 years so maybe they are allowing cherry picking again, though I doubt it 'cause the airport queue for cabs in many airports is the same or larger than the combined Uber & Lyft queue.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Never gonna happen - drivers would cherry pick the long rides and no one would take the short rides - eventually causing the collapse of whatever company allowed it as pax would jump ship. Cab companies added technology & processes to eliminate cherry picking 30 years ago (or at least the NYC & HOU companies I worked for did). But I haven't driven a cab in 25 years so maybe they are allowing cherry picking again, though I doubt it 'cause the airport queue for cabs in many airports is the same or larger than the combined Uber & Lyft queue.


If the govt actually enforced the laws on independent contractors, Uber and Lyft wouldn't be able to hide destinations from drivers.

They'd be forced to increase minimum fares and offer incentives to make undesirable trips desirable.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If the govt actually enforced the laws on independent contractors, Uber and Lyft wouldn't be able to hide destinations from drivers.
> 
> They'd be forced to increase minimum fares and offer incentives to make undesirable trips desirable.


Taxi drivers are independent contractors too in most cities. I'm not against drivers knowing the destination in advance so we can make good business decisions, there was a company in Texas called "GetMe" that told drivers what the destination was before drivers accepted the ping; however, they are no longer in business - but it was great while it lasted and they paid nearly double what Uber or Lyft paid drivers. GetMe rates were still far below cab fares, but higher than Uber & Lyft - and people still took GetMe because it was cheaper than cabs and drivers made more.

The real issue is that both Uber & Lyft started a "race to the bottom" fare war trying to force the other out of business at the expense of the drivers. When both started they simply wanted to provide rides that were slightly lower than cab rides and now their rates are lower than almost every other form of transportation. It's a damn shame that these two multi-billion dollar companies are still able to exploit their driver "partners".


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Hiding pax ratings from drivers is an outrage.
> 
> When these scummy companies were trying to expand to all over the US, their PR machines heavily promoted the idea of safety and trust for both drivers and pax.
> 
> ...


Chicago rule, not Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Taxi drivers are independent contractors too in most cities. I'm not against drivers knowing the destination in advance so we can make good business decisions, there was a company in Texas called "GetMe" that told drivers what the destination was before drivers accepted the ping; however, they are no longer in business - but it was great while it lasted and they paid nearly double what Uber or Lyft paid drivers. GetMe rates were still far below cab fares, but higher than Uber & Lyft - and people still took GetMe because it was cheaper than cabs and drivers made more.
> 
> The real issue is that both Uber & Lyft started a "race to the bottom" fare war trying to force the other out of business at the expense of the drivers. When both started they simply wanted to provide rides that were slightly lower than cab rides and now their rates are lower than almost every other form of transportation. It's a damn shame that these two multi-billion dollar companies are still able to exploit their driver "partners".


The Getme website is still up and their telephone number works, although the recording tells you to leave a message.

Are the other companies still in business in Texas?

There's no credible way a person can be classified as an independent contractor while at the same time accepting contract jobs (rides) without being fully informed (knowing the destination).

I'll go further. Even if we know the destination ahead of time, the fact that we aren't setting the prices for our services makes us employees, not contractors.

True contractors, just like any business owner sets the price for their goods and services.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The Getme website is still up and their telephone number works, although the recording tells you to leave a message.
> 
> Are the other companies still in business in Texas?


GetMe still does deliveries - that's why the site is still up, but no longer give rides. Apparently, most of their revenue came from deliveries prior to giving rides. *Fasten* is still operational in Austin; however, many drivers have given up on them, including me. I used to get 3-5 trips a day on Fasten, but lately, I've been lucky to get a ping once a week. I think the last ride is imminent 


Nats121 said:


> There's no credible way a person can be classified as an independent contractor while at the same time accepting contract jobs (rides) without being fully informed (knowing the destination).


Agreed - but until there is a Class Action suit against Uber & Lyft, it's unlikely that they are going to give us the full contract (ride) details prior to accepting contract (ride). 


Nats121 said:


> I'll go further. Even if we know the destination ahead of time, the fact that we aren't setting the prices for our services makes us employees, not contractors.


There was a rideshare company in San Francisco (SideCar) that not only gave drivers destination but also let drivers bid on ride fares. But sadly, they shut down in Dec 2015 a few months before we had the opportunity to lure them to Austin (due to Uber & Lyft leaving). *here's a good post about SideCar - https://goo.gl/y9fkXz


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They already tried this two years ago with a "VIP" program:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-uber-vip-program-2016-2
> 
> View attachment 200378


this is still running here


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> GetMe still does deliveries - that's why the site is still up, but no longer give rides. Apparently, most of their revenue came from deliveries prior to giving rides. *Fasten* is still operational in Austin; however, many drivers have given up on them, including me. I used to get 3-5 trips a day on Fasten, but lately, I've been lucky to get a ping once a week. I think the last ride is imminent
> 
> Agreed - but until there is a Class Action suit against Uber & Lyft, it's unlikely that they are going to give us the full contract (ride) details prior to accepting contract (ride).
> 
> There was a rideshare company in San Francisco (SideCar) that not only gave drivers destination but also let drivers bid on ride fares. But sadly, they shut down in Dec 2015 a few months before we had the opportunity to lure them to Austin (due to Uber & Lyft leaving). *here's a good post about SideCar - https://goo.gl/y9fkXz





Ziggy said:


> GetMe still does deliveries - that's why the site is still up, but no longer give rides. Apparently, most of their revenue came from deliveries prior to giving rides. *Fasten* is still operational in Austin; however, many drivers have given up on them, including me. I used to get 3-5 trips a day on Fasten, but lately, I've been lucky to get a ping once a week. I think the last ride is imminent
> 
> Agreed - but until there is a Class Action suit against Uber & Lyft, it's unlikely that they are going to give us the full contract (ride) details prior to accepting contract (ride).
> 
> There was a rideshare company in San Francisco (SideCar) that not only gave drivers destination but also let drivers bid on ride fares. But sadly, they shut down in Dec 2015 a few months before we had the opportunity to lure them to Austin (due to Uber & Lyft leaving). *here's a good post about SideCar - https://goo.gl/y9fkXz


Before rideshare and the arrival of automated dispatch, the combination of zone pricing + corrupt dispatchers = terrible place to work.

As you can guess, drivers who bribed or were buddies with the dispatcher would get all their pickups from areas close to the end of one zone to destinations just over the border to the next zone. The rest of the drivers would get stuck with pickups that were mostly at the beginning of a zone to destinations that were either at the end of the same zone or deep into the next zone. For that reason I refused to work for companies that used zone pricing.

The problem those smaller companies have is uber and lyft undercut them on price and name recognition.

Class action suits aren't necessary if the local,state, and federal govts enforce the laws on independent contractor status that are already on the books.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Before rideshare and the arrival of automated dispatch, the combination of zone pricing + corrupt dispatchers = terrible place to work.
> 
> As you can guess, drivers who bribed or were buddies with the dispatcher would get all their pickups from areas close to the end of one zone to destinations just over the border to the next zone. The rest of the drivers would get stuck with pickups that were mostly at the beginning of a zone to destinations that were either at the end of the same zone or deep into the next zone. For that reason I refused to work for companies that used zone pricing.


 Yeah - I know; I hacked in NYC and Houston - albeit, I got out before forced dispatch.



Nats121 said:


> Class action suits aren't necessary if the local,state, and federal govts enforce the laws on independent contractor status that are already on the books.


Uber & Lyft 'bought' (lobbied) most of the Texas legislators into passing an Uber friendly TNC law in Texas - so, at least here, Class Action is the only recourse. Unless some drivers (plural) commit some heinous crimes against some pax that could have been prevented had it not been for the new TNC law.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> The Getme website is still up and their telephone number works, although the recording tells you to leave a message.
> 
> Are the other companies still in business in Texas?
> 
> ...


We aren't contracting with the rider. We are contracting with Uber


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rat said:


> We aren't contracting with the rider. We are contracting with Uber


I don't know if you're simply a troll or on uber's payroll, but if it's the later, tell your bosses at uber that your line of argument has been tried many times by other uber employees and it's still BS.

The fact is a pax calls uber and asks for a ride. Uber fetches an employee (us) to go and drive that pax to where they want to go.

The pax pays uber for the ride. Uber then pays us our wage, which is totally decoupled from what the pax pays.

In other words, uber pays us piece rate wages for every mile and minute we drive.

If the govt were to officially declare us employees, our basic job would stay the same, which is being sent to pick up uber's customers and give them a ride.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Uber should allow drivers to choose riders based on their destinations....


Unfortunately, that system would never work, as pax with less desirable trips, would NEVER get rides.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Only if they assign a 5 star rating to the driver after 7 days for those that do not rate!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know if you're simply a troll or on uber's payroll, but if it's the later, tell your bosses at uber that your line of argument has been tried many times by other uber employees and it's still BS.
> 
> The fact is a pax calls uber and asks for a ride. Uber fetches an employee (us) to go and drive that pax to where they want to go.
> 
> ...


So you tell me I'm a troll and then verify everything I said. Sounds like you have mental problems


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rat said:


> So you tell me I'm a troll and then verify everything I said. Sounds like you have mental problems


Do you believe we're independent contractors or employees?

If you believe we're contractors, my response stands.

If you believe we're employees, I misinterpreted your comment.

The two sentences in your post have been used by Uber defenders not only on this website, but other blog sites.

More than one of those defenders have even gone so far as to claim that we the drivers are the business owner and uber is our customer.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Unfortunately, that system would never work, as pax with less desirable trips, would NEVER get rides.


My statement (and I have to explain this), was half sarcastic and half serious. If you want to discuss further, explain "less desirable trips" and we can go from there.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The Getme website is still up and their telephone number works, although the recording tells you to leave a message.
> 
> Are the other companies still in business in Texas?
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

it's about god damn time Uber... allow the customers to get what they want, and allow the better-rated drivers more priority. Thin the herd!!!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Do you believe we're independent contractors or employees?
> 
> If you believe we're contractors, my response stands.
> 
> ...


We are in some neverland, neither independent nor employee. We are, for now, labeled as contractors, tho we don't seem to have any of the rights of contractors. Personally, I am grateful that I do not depend on drive share or ncome. As you may note, I'm at home on a Friday night at 1:30 am



bigdaddybondo said:


> it's about god damn time Uber... allow the customers to get what they want, and allow the better-rated drivers more priority. Thin the herd!!!


What makes you think better rated drivers will get priority?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

These are nice sounding words. And words is all they are. 


Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> This should lead all higher rated drivers to stop doing poo rides which are driver ratings killers.


Let the rif-raf drivers take all the Poo pax.



jocker12 said:


> This is in line with the executive's plans to turn Uber profitable by the end of 2021.


Bah, humbug. Even if they win the Waymo case, Uber will be bankrupt in less than 2 years. But if Uber loses...and I can't see them not losing, they'll go belly up immediately on final punitive judgment.


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

Rat said:


> We are in some neverland, neither independent nor employee. We are, for now, labeled as contractors, tho we don't seem to have any of the rights of contractors. Personally, I am grateful that I do not depend on drive share or ncome. As you may note, I'm at home on a Friday night at 1:30 am
> 
> What makes you think better rated drivers will get priority?


According to the article pax can choose a driver. My guess is many will choose higher rated drivers


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

bigdaddybondo said:


> According to the article pax can choose a driver. My guess is many will choose higher rated drivers


And can you blame them? I certainly would. In fact, you can do that already with Uber ASSIST. Pay the same as X and get a more experienced better rated driver


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> And can you blame them? I certainly would. In fact, you can do that already with Uber ASSIST. Pay the same as X and get a more experienced better rated driver


Never knew


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

LMFAO. I remember last time I bought an airline ticket I paid more to have a sober pilot and an airplane that had maintenance.

Oh wait, i didn't cuz that sh___should be expected when drivers are paid a fair fare.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

You're a subcontractor.

You play by the rules of the contractor: What you get paid and how the work gets done.
If you don't like it, the contractor will find someone else to do the work.

And you're free to go work for another contractor where you find the terms more favorable.

The construction business is constantly changing sub to contractors relationships as they always fight over quality, time, and money.

Problem for the subs in this business is there's basically only two contractors (Lyft/Uber) in most cities.

You also have the option to become "the contractor" (taxi).


----------



## BiggerDog (May 26, 2016)

Uber & Lyft are becoming like Wingz. Good luck not losing money.

We have reduced our hours off of the TNCs by 70% and switched to prebook.

I called Uber last night and told them if it continues we will pull back further.

Also we have found the passengers have been using the rating system as a weapon. Uber and Lyft do nothing to protect the drivers despite what they have stated. I, myself, cannot not maintain my high rating.

My guys have thirty plus years experience and the top clients in the world, bar none. We do not want to expose ourselves, be abused and frankly our clients(who are friends) treat us like family.

We have been hearing this garbage that this is going to fixed now for two years. It has become far worse. I have personally sent over 400 pieces of correspondence on the subject matter to Uber.

Uber/Lyft are about supply side economics. You do not take care of your driver and make it productive for them to be involved. They leave. All you end with is the garbage and problems.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

at-007smartLP said:


> if they ACTUALLY cared about driver safety after say 30 days riders would have to submit photo .i.d. & get a check next to their request as a verified account.
> 
> Drivers eyes are on the road, they pass background checks, pax can screenshot drivers face license plate, record video/audio entire trip, maintain a convo with a friend entire trip, as long as trip is active its tracked on 2 separate phones & Ubers servers
> 
> ...


That's ONE ANGRY RANT! BUT SOOOOOO TRUE !!!!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Paladin220 said:


> In Chicago it doesn't matter...we can't see the passenger ratings anyways.


Why is that?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This is something Uber was suppose to roll out when they just offered Black service. Took them long enough and pissed off a lot of potential reoccurring clients. Too little too late?


----------



## BiggerDog (May 26, 2016)

Uber/Lyft are about supply side economics. You do not take care of your driver and make it productive for them to be involved. They leave.


BurgerTiime said:


> This is something Uber was suppose to roll out when they just offered Black service. Took them long enough and pissed off a lot of potential reoccurring clients. Too little too late?


I personally know most people in our primary market, usually their spouses, sometimes their kids and who they do business with. I have other business with them. This is Uber's primary market where the original investors are. Use has dropped over 75%.

The Company and Black Service Needs an Enema.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

leroy jenkins said:


> LMFAO. I remember last time I bought an airline ticket I paid more to have a sober pilot and an airplane that had maintenance.
> 
> Oh wait, i didn't cuz that sh___should be expected when drivers are paid a fair fare.


So you think uber pays its drivers' a fair fare?


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

pengduck said:


> So you think uber pays its drivers' a fair fare?


of course not. You pay peanuts, expect monkeys to show up for work. guess they don't teach that at Harvard Business School



KMANDERSON said:


> Why is that?


local law. Chicago where everyone's a a fuzzy warmhearted liberal until it's their turn to pay the bill


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm sure this has already been said: "premium" drivers/cars should come at a "premium" price.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LA_Native said:


> I'm sure this has already been said: "premium" drivers/cars should come at a "premium" price.


It has and it's what Uber was founded on. Uber did not start as a cheap rideshare. It was the professional driver, Black car service. The problem was growth. You don't have enough customers biting at that price and so the drivers would get more dead miles if there are too many drivers out there and of course, depending on your market, and where those drivers are it may not work as great (for example when I took Uber at that stage of infancy, I live far away from downtown SF and the more crowded suburbs but not in the boonies...still SF...and it took more than 15 mins for a car to get here.

Uber dropped the price, push for more drivers, yadedada...

We have today.

Personally this is intriguing because I am at 4.9, why should I get matched with a 4.3? Or 4.6?* Instead of letting passengers get the say, the app should just match base on ratings. *And the worse you are, the lower you go, and if you should change your behavior that drastically that your rating goes up...than you'll get matched with someone whose been a better driverassenger then you have been.* Now here's the important part...in order for this to work, both drivers and passengers can't see what their rating is. *It's a blind rating...no...oh my rating dropped...it must be so and so..I'm now going to rate them a 1 because I haven't yet rate them and it's been five days..who else can it be?? Etc etc. no rating retaliation or fear of being retaliated against if you rate fairly..with the same buffers in place (eg if the passenger says it's due to wait time and they're in pool, it won't count against you, they'll still get to rate it thinking so, but no).


----------



## UberKillah (Sep 12, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Which is messed up. Good thing you guys up there make the big bucks. Ok at least compared to florida drivers. .86 /.11 before Ubers cut. SMH


Chicagos rate aint great either... $0.70125/mile and $0.15/min


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It has and it's what Uber was founded on...
> Uber dropped the price, push for more drivers, yadedada...
> 
> We have today.


Sounds like they (Uber and pax) want premium drivers/cars and bargain rates...
Doubtful that'll happen


----------



## BiggerDog (May 26, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It has and it's what Uber was founded on. Uber did not start as a cheap rideshare. It was the professional driver, Black car service. The problem was growth. You don't have enough customers biting at that price and so the drivers would get more dead miles if there are too many drivers out there and of course, depending on your market, and where those drivers are it may not work as great (for example when I took Uber at that stage of infancy, I live far away from downtown SF and the more crowded suburbs but not in the boonies...still SF...and it took more than 15 mins for a car to get here.
> 
> Uber dropped the price, push for more drivers, yadedada...
> 
> ...


Juno dropped the five lowest scores. They realized some people are just holes.

I have repeatedly been number one on Black and I cannot even hold rating now. I have had passengers as low as 2.5, May 3 and 4s. Passengers rated less than 4.7?should be allowed to rate and they should be informed of such.

The problem is lack of commercial regulation, commercial insurance, restrictions for driver and passenger subsidies and 85,000 drivers in a market equilibrium of 25,000.

If those were there, the growth would even be higher. Citation - Didi. China just copied our commercial regulations and drivers have to live where they work.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So basically we are all going to need to be 4.9+ and drive a new Mercedes or else we are essentialy going to earn even less than we do now? I'm not sure I'm liking this at all. I mean in most of the country the pay to the driver is now less than $1 per mile.



RedANT said:


> Kiss asses often have better ratings, but being a kiss ass doesn't mean you're a safer driver. Will kissing ass take precedence over actual driving skills or will our actual driving record be figured into the equation? I don't kiss ass, but I haven't had a ticket in over 30 years. Am I screwed?
> 
> As I see it, it's almost as if Uber will "sell" more pings to those that spend more out of pocket for shit like water, etc. Hell no I won't bend to this crap.


Right. If the ratings are used to allocate pings then that just makes it easier for the passengers to manipulate us.

"You'll take me to the drive thru and like it or else I'll 1* you! And where is my bottled water and aux cord?"


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Right. If the ratings are used to allocate pings then that just makes it easier for the passengers to manipulate us.
> 
> "You'll take me to the drive thru and like it or else I'll 1* you! And where is my bottled water and aux cord?"


A pax demanding such would quickly find himself standing on the side of the road looking for another ride. Make sure to get it all on your webcam, remind the pax that you have such footage, and tell him what he can do with his demands.


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

leroy jenkins said:


> local law. Chicago where everyone's a a fuzzy warmhearted liberal until it's their turn to pay the bill


Not true. The Chicago ordinance states that rideshare companies have to give pax an option to opt out of ratings. But Uber has decided to instead just not show ratings because they don't want to have an opt out option since most pax would just opt out and the whole pax rating system would be useless.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> The new mechanism will allow passengers to be able to "opt-in" for not just a bigger or a more premium cab, but


Don't know if the choice of "cab" was deliberate or just in passing, but a part of the problem we're having with the public is they think we're cabs. We are N O T (with obvious exception of UberTAXI)! We are sharing our cars with them, strictly on OUR terms.



cratter said:


> You're a subcontractor.
> 
> You play by the rules of the contractor: What you get paid and how the work gets done.
> If you don't like it, the contractor will find someone else to do the work.
> ...


It's not just the issue you raise, but also the unfair or even illegal things they are doing. They can start by adhering to their own TOS!



sellkatsell44 said:


> Personally this is intriguing because I am at 4.9, why should I get matched with a 4.3? Or 4.6?* Instead of letting passengers get the say, the app should just match base on ratings. *And the worse you are, the lower you go, and if you should change your behavior that drastically that your rating goes up...than you'll get matched with someone whose been a better driverassenger then you have been.* Now here's the important part...in order for this to work, both drivers and passengers can't see what their rating is. *It's a blind rating...no...oh my rating dropped...it must be so and so..I'm now going to rate them a 1 because I haven't yet rate them and it's been five days..who else can it be?? Etc etc. no rating retaliation or fear of being retaliated against if you rate fairly..with the same buffers in place (eg if the passenger says it's due to wait time and they're in pool, it won't count against you, they'll still get to rate it thinking so, but no).


That's all fell and wine, but when you've got drivers like jesusdrivesuber saying they will automatically rate EVERY pax a 1 star for ANY thing he doesn't like, then the whole scheme gets turned into a lottery.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I think that this will surely prove to be of little or no benefit to drivers and is simply going to be another attempt by Uber to improve *their* bottom line. You can count on that.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

They need to change that investigation situation first


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

bigdaddybondo said:


> it's about god damn time Uber... allow the customers to get what they want, and allow the better-rated drivers more priority. Thin the herd!!!


LOL just remember that all drivers are just one complaint away from being deactivated. As for thining the herd that means that you will that much closer to getting that one pax that wants a free ride and makes a false complaint to get that ride.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Rat said:


> We aren't contracting with the rider. We are contracting with Uber


read your contract we are contracting with customer pay Uber a service fee for providing the lead.



LA_Native said:


> Sounds like they (Uber and pax) want premium drivers/cars and bargain rates...
> Doubtful that'll happen


you underestimate the stupidity of large crowds of people.



Bob Driver said:


> LOL just remember that all drivers are just one complaint away from being deactivated. As for thining the herd that means that you will that much closer to getting that one pax that wants a free ride and makes a false complaint to get that ride.


anyone driving for U/L under these conditions without a dashcam for protection against false complaints gets what they deserve.



bigdaddybondo said:


> it's about god damn time Uber... allow the customers to get what they want, and allow the better-rated drivers more priority. Thin the herd!!!


best way to thin the herd is with random drug testing, then you will see driver pay go up.



Friendly Jack said:


> I think that this will surely prove to be of little or no benefit to drivers and is simply going to be another attempt by Uber to improve *their* bottom line. You can count on that.


scary thing is it will be AI in control.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> So, if riders have to pay more to ride with high rated drivers I see a variety of things happening:
> 
> - high rated drivers will get less rides because Uber pax are cheap.
> 
> ...


You missed one

-high rated drivers will be rated lower because this sets a new meaning to the 5 star ride


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

you really need to ponder, with these people that dream up such stupid ideas, how do they ever become the CEOs?


----------



## Whitney Delawyer (Dec 17, 2017)

What are they considering a "good rating"? 5 stars? It will only be a matter of time before all those with 5 stars lose them to picky passengers because they "didnt get what they paid for" in their subjects opinions.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

There's so much to consider with picking the higher rated driver thing. What seemed like a great idea to me when I started driving was having cards made up with my cell on it. For good customers who wanted to request me, I would give them my card and they could call me when they needed a ride. I would show up at their location and they would request the trip and the ping should come to me. Seems simple enough. OH! what a cluster of mammoth proportions!

As I am in a college town and with the over saturation of drivers, the best place for me to be any time is the college area. Demand is higher and even though many ants are there too, you will eventually get a ping and you wont' have to drive far to get to the pax. Well now comes in a text or phone call from Don Juan or Jane Hottie Trot who had me a few weeks before and liked me and got my card.

Don't get me wrong, its' a *huge *compliment to be requested, but now if I try to help them out, I have to shut the app off, drive to him/her which will always be anywhere but where the action is going on, and then haul them God knows where always for no tip and usually leaving me where I will get no pings until I get back to the college/downtown area. Not to mention there is no guarantee with me sitting beside them I will get the ping. And if I do get the ping, usually will lose money on these trips because of the dead miles to get to the pax.

Needless to say, haven't given a card out in over a year now. This is just one element of what could go wrong. Even if they add a surcharge and pass it to the driver, you're still putting extra miles on your vehicle than you would be if the system stayed the same. And it snowballs from there.... But if they can figure out a good system to make this work and all the elements flow together nicely, great but what is the likelihood of that. It is very complex.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

This will be akin to a Walmart or McDonalds rewarding their better employees with more hours, but not more pay. Uber will reward you with more trips, the pax will pay more, but your rate will be the same. They may throw in an extra 5c a mile the way Walmart may give you an extra .50c an hour.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> The safety of Uber passengers has been subject to distrust due to several incidents of assault by drivers in the past few years, with sexual crimes being topping the list. Within 2018 itself, there have been reported at least three cases from the US and England.
> 
> But, as Uber moves forward to turn its fortune around under the leadership of new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, it is taking steps to ensure that users feel in-charge of their own security. Khosrowshahi, who was speaking at the Davos World Economic Forum (WEF), committed Uber to "_truly stand for safety_" and announced that it the company is developing a new mechanism to improve the experience of riders.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but the assaults are also done by drivers with a high rating . the safety got nothing to do with rating. High rated drivers mean they are willing to kiss ass more than the average rated driver . Nothing to do with safety


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Prediction

Uber will offer to connect pax with a driver rated 4.8 or higher for a small fee. Uber keeps the fee. Drivers squirm about keeping a 4.8+ ratings.

Uber squeezes out a bit more from the pax without paying the driver. Case closed.


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

I do not drive a "cab".

I am not a "servant".
I am not a disposable service.
I have video cameras in my vehicle because I am more concerned about the strangers I allow in my vehicle. If Uber wishes to allow passengers to have "preferred" drivers, that's their business decision.

I choose not to risk my car on icy roads for a $3 ride or to have a rider cost me time and money because they puked in my car.

Therefore, riders with less than a 4.7 rating (and that's low) might be taking public transportation in the future.

#micdrop


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> This will be akin to a Walmart or McDonalds rewarding their better employees with more hours, but not more pay. Uber will reward you with more trips, the pax will pay more, but your rate will be the same. They may throw in an extra 5c a mile the way Walmart may give you an extra .50c an hour.


 rook

Walmart stores events are all good for an extra $4-$16 in cancels dont even have to be in the ride

get ping, continue shopping cancel woohoo got my pound of salami free, woohoo paid half my parking at the game...

no intelligent driver has picked up a walmart run in 2+ years

get even not mad

this idea is as useless as every suit at this ponzi scam

no cash tip? didnt gross $10 or go 10 miles automatic 1 star & unmatch request

the 4% who succeed at this "job" have been doing it yeara, we a protected class uber needs us ti promote $40+ an hour get in where you fit in

uber cares nothing about humans just data so if you dont 1 star & unmatch the rides uber is coercing free labor from you, you give uber data that says please sir can i have another, so they keep giving em to you, pissing all over you because you like it.

adults that arent pre teen boys living in the 80s dont work for free & give uber data that says F U give this ride to the math drop out because they deserve it

#uberunmatched


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Which is messed up. Good thing you guys up there make the big bucks. Ok at least compared to florida drivers. .86 /.11 before Ubers cut. SMH


I think only NYC makes the big bucks. DC's rate is .81/.12 after Uber's cut and Baltimore's rate is .90/.08



Adieu said:


> Are they on crack???
> 
> "Pay more for a safe driver" = Admitting that most of their drivers are shady as hell


The whole thing is a sham. Ratings don't mean jack. If I get 10 five star ratings but 1 one star rating and I didn't change a thing in my behavior and driving style, what does that tell you? Everyone has different expectations in this game.

As a rider, I'll rate the driver 5 stars unless he does something to irk me. Most drivers are too busy driving to really get a low rating.

As a driver, I'll rate riders 5 if they tip cash; 4 if they were pleasant but don't tip in cash since we can't change ratings anymore; 3 if they slam the doors or trunk; 2 if they complain or make side remarks; 1 if they just plain annoy me.



Fishchris said:


> Unfortunately, that system would never work, as pax with less desirable trips, would NEVER get rides.


Realistically speaking long trips aren't the norm, at least in my market. I live in the DC metro area, our market is saturated with drivers and short trips. Most people that use the service use it in place of real public transportation like a bus or light rail. Most of them are going home or work. Maybe have fun somewhere but nothing like a trip from the airport to an extreme state line. Those are exceptions, not a norm.

With that being said, I could see it working if they have the city name only. Considering the amount of drivers, I can't see many redlining an area if they're in it. Say for example, if youre in DC and the ping says "going to DC", you're either going down the block or to the city line. It's still a gamble but if you're about to cross into MD or VA, obviously you don't want to go back in, but maybe someone that wants to work the specific city all day will take it.

Jmo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

at-007smartLP said:


> if they ACTUALLY cared about driver safety after say 30 days riders would have to submit photo .i.d. & get a check next to their request as a verified account.
> 
> Drivers eyes are on the road, they pass background checks, pax can screenshot drivers face license plate, record video/audio entire trip, maintain a convo with a friend entire trip, as long as trip is active its tracked on 2 separate phones & Ubers servers
> 
> ...


This is Mr. Bundy.
Mr. Bundy was well liked and personable.
Mr. Bundy would have been a 5 star Uber Driver.
Mr. Ted Bundy was a serial killer/ rapist.
Mr. Bundy would have been selective chosing his riders.

Mr. Ted Bundy would have KILLED anyone rating less than 5 Stars.

Which is more effective ?
Ratings or background checks ?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

at-007smartLP said:


> rook
> 
> Walmart stores events are all good for an extra $4-$16 in cancels dont even have to be in the ride
> 
> ...


You missed my point. This has nothing to do with Walmart. I said Uber just rewards you with more trips at the same shit rates just like Walmart offers more hours at the same shot rates. Neither wants to actually increase your pay.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Uber should allow drivers to choose riders based on their destinations....


Discrimination laws.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Discrimination laws.


Uber and Lyft could easily incorporate an Estimated Revenue display into each ride request. Get a ping, it says the estimated revenue is $x-$x. No destination discrimination, and drivers can choose with more info. Some drivers want short rides, to hit volume bonuses.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Uber and Lyft could easily incorporate an Estimated Revenue display into each ride request. Get a ping, it says the estimated revenue is $x-$x. No destination discrimination, and drivers can choose with more info. Some drivers want short rides, to hit volume bonuses.


I am all for that. But, declining rides based on length goes back to discrimination. lol. I am playing devil's advocate, but thats how the world works.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Black/lux/SUV drivers have never been involved in any headline news, have they? It must be because they are paid and the service he describes is already ON THE APP, want better human beings? Order higher tier.


Black/lux/SUV are determined by the car, not the driver. Not on the app here anyway. Your assumption that you are a "better human being" because of the car you drive indicates you are a twit



Mista T said:


> Uber and Lyft could easily incorporate an Estimated Revenue display into each ride request. Get a ping, it says the estimated revenue is $x-$x. No destination discrimination, and drivers can choose with more info. Some drivers want short rides, to hit volume bonuses.


Neither is ever going to allow that


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Discrimination laws.


You are funny... discrimination based on what? (Please check the laws first!)


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> You are funny... discrimination based on what? (Please check the laws first!)


Are you trying to troll?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Rat said:


> Neither is ever going to allow that


Ironically enough, Lyft does exactly this when they offer scheduled trips. Uber throws it to the nearest driver when it's close to the time as a normal ping.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Discrimination laws.


There are discrimination laws regarding destination, taxis have been avoiding ghettos for years, technically illegal.

But avoiding a ride based on a low expected payout is not illegal.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Are you trying to troll?


Are you trying to look bad over here? Please do me a favor and answer my initial question. I am the poster of this article silly. Discrimination based on what?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Are you trying to look bad over here? Please do me a favor and answer my initial question. I am the poster of this article silly. Discrimination based on what?


So you are saying there are no laws regarding discrimination for drivers to follow? I guess since you posted the article someone else wrote, you really know what you are talking about.



Mista T said:


> There are discrimination laws regarding destination, taxis have been avoiding ghettos for years, technically illegal.
> 
> But avoiding a ride based on a low expected payout is not illegal.


yea, but when it comes from a certain area of town, you know someone is going to complain.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trebor said:


> ea, but when it comes from a certain area of town, you know someone is going to complain


Well, that's the thing... if a driver sees a low paying ride, and passes it up without accepting it, then the pax DOES NOT KNOW that it was passed up. When a driver accepts, pax has a ride, and that's all they know. They don't know that it was passed up by 5 other drivers first.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

What about the racist people who give all blacks, immigrant, and liberals 1 star.....I guess uber will be white male dominated and America will be great again.....I have a 4.9 but I do get the occasional guy or girl who give me a 1 or cancel on me or write uber false complaints just because of who I am.....


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I have been canceled so many times at night by female PAX because of my looks on profile picture.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Uber and Lyft could easily incorporate an Estimated Revenue display into each ride request. Get a ping, it says the estimated revenue is $x-$x. No destination discrimination, and drivers can choose with more info. Some drivers want short rides, to hit volume bonuses.


in my experience drivers give 2 doo doos where pax going, i know i dont care all i care about is profit anything under $10 is a cancel by me & degrades pax experience cuz ill drive to em start trip see its a coerced labor attempt & cancel so now they wait even longer

sorry i refuse to take any losses i didnt sign up for charity

they could easily show approx miles & direction so it would least be efficient plenty of desperate cock roaches for whatever reason like $2 rides and id take one every now & then if i knew i needed to head that way, i mean i do now walmart request i just got $2 towards my milk cuz ill drive there, get out, start shopping and cancel when app tells me to....

i dont get mad i get even steal $1 from me its gonna cost ya least $100

but as it is now cancel when i get there lose $1 take the ride lose $3+ 10+ minutes offline where i could if been available for a non slave ride...

uber wants 200+ people a week for over 2 years being ignored & cancelled on thats on them & the 96% who fail that accept them, i leave app on 5+ hours a day with zero intent on accepting rides,my own ghost car faking pax out, nope uber lies to ya wait longer, oh cancel rate reset think i wont leave my couch & now pax waited 15+ minutes instead if 5 doh, way to go uber

my balls dropped in the mid 80s later for slave treatment some people just like being humiliated & exploited so be it, other drivers my competition im a 4%er fine by me they dont screen & lose


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

It's a good idea in theory but in practice we'll have to see. If you're just barely into the cusp of a high rated driver and get a nasty pax they may threaten to low rate you if you don't do some stupid crap like wait 10 min while they go into mcdonalds to get food.

It's obvious that every pax would automatically want a high rated driver, but since they can't all have one, one way or another they will end up paying more (or waiting longer for a pickup). In turn they will expect that high rated driver to be on his best behavior during the drive. Or what they think best behavior is.

None of this of course will make a lick of difference to uber's bottom line. It's just a distraction really. I think drivers should be able to ignore pax based on rating + ride combo. Is a 5 star a new pax or one who has had 50 rides and is just that awesome? We never can tell.



at-007smartLP said:


> in my experience drivers give 2 doo doos where pax going, i know i dont care all i care about is profit anything under $10 is a cancel by me & degrades pax experience cuz ill drive to em start trip see its a coerced labor attempt & cancel so now they wait even longer
> 
> sorry i refuse to take any losses i didnt sign up for charity
> 
> ...


Uber ever get on your case about cancellation rate? But I like what you're doing. It's too bad for the pax, but uber's short distance trips are a waste of time. Less than $4 and for that you had to haul your own vehicle you paid for to pick up pax, then wait, then drop off. It's not real money.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> It's a good idea in theory but in practice we'll have to see. If you're just barely into the cusp of a high rated driver and get a nasty pax they may threaten to low rate you if you don't do some stupid crap like wait 10 min while they go into mcdonalds to get food.
> 
> It's obvious that every pax would automatically want a high rated driver, but since they can't all have one, one way or another they will end up paying more (or waiting longer for a pickup). In turn they will expect that high rated driver to be on his best behavior during the drive. Or what they think best behavior is.
> 
> ...


 haven't had a cancel warning in years, it hovers round 20% hits mid 30s regularly, i rarely collect though when i cancel its usually a don't charge rider, im more than happy with my screened rides that average 50 an hour

uber needs me they cant promote or market $40 an hour without us 4%ers who screen otherwise theyd get sued again & have ti change their false bait & switch jobs ads for the umpteenth time...

the more drivers that cancel the better it brings the local average up plus they already made a judge force them to stop deactivating over acceptance rate, so they have to be careful or the same fate will happen with cancel rates...

you cant say accept this blank contract & work for free 80+% of the time, if you don't & cancel youre fired...

thats coerced labor & fits the defintion of slavery a huge class action & more bad pub

only do the walmart thing when the stars line up & i happen to need milk & get a wally world request, or the rare sporting event where you can make $20+ just walking to your parked car haha


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> I have been canceled so many times at night by female PAX because of my looks on profile picture.


Hmmmmm, please expound on that. Are you a minority, older, bald, look mean......???


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Hmmmmm, please expound on that. Are you a minority, older, bald, look mean......???


just a man, we si frightening to the drunk girl late at night who trusts the bartender or club patron strangers way more likely to rape, assault, drug her than the guy working for tacos with the background check, license insurance on file, face, license plate, vehicle easily screenshotted, trip tracked on 2 separate phones & ubers servers, ability to talk with others, record trip i mean so unsafe they could just stumble they ass down the back alleys or get a ride from all thos fellows who tried to get em drunk with free drinks but theyll just keep cancelling till they get a female

oh well only the desperate with multiple jobs & no choice drive nights in my market, no one goes to the airport after 7:30 & thats the only ride worth picking up

if you so scared stay your ass home to get drunk after 25 its pretty pathetic anyway

me thinks not many assaults or rapes going on at the library during the day...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Change your pic. Big smile. Make sure the lighting is good. Maybe a tie? Can't hurt.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Well, that's the thing... if a driver sees a low paying ride, and passes it up without accepting it, then the pax DOES NOT KNOW that it was passed up. When a driver accepts, pax has a ride, and that's all they know. They don't know that it was passed up by 5 other drivers first.


Well, considering Uber prey's on the low income workers, there are going to be some ex drivers taking rides. Hell, so many riders ask me how uber works and I tell them we have 15 seconds to accept or not. Not hard to figure out that if you wait 1 minute, at least 4 people passed up your ping. Why are they passing up my ride? Is it too short? Trust me they will be asking questions.

Probably too many posts now, but someone did mention that some drivers like short trips for promotions or their own personal preference, so someone will eventually pick them up, but you know people are sue happy. I personally think even less will pick up if they see the $ amount and realize they are only getting $2.44 for that ride.

The best thing Uber and Lyft can do is raise the min. ride so drivers can get $10.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Trebor said:


> So you are saying there are no laws regarding discrimination for drivers to follow?


 Please don't try to be smarter than you really are.
My initial statement was "Uber should allow drivers to choose riders *based on their destinations*...."(comment #3) to which you responded "*Discrimination laws*."(comment #83) and I asked you to explain what you're trying to say here; *DISCRIMINATION BASED ON WHAT?*(comment #87)*. *It's a very simple question. Please answer it and cut the extra millennial mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Please don't try to be smarter than you really are.
> My initial statement was "Uber should allow drivers to choose riders *based on their destinations*...."(comment #3) to which you responded "*Discrimination laws*."(comment #83) and I asked you to explain what you're trying to say here; *DISCRIMINATION BASED ON WHAT?*(comment #87)*. *It's a very simple question. Please answer it and cut the extra millennial mumbo jumbo.


No, you may have changed it. That is not what you said.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Trebor said:


> No, you may have changed it. That is not what you said.


Pay attention to your first response to my statement, because you quoted mine. I cannot change the quotation you made to what I've initially said, so again do not try to be smarter than you really are. If you check the entire thread you will see that comment was also quoted few more times and is the same.

Discrimination based on what?


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hurray! This is wonderful news. Those with 4.9+ ratings will be first in line to receive those 4 minute grocery runs! I see nothing in the statement suggesting any better pay for the "higher rated' driver. Again the driver is bent over with no lube.



rickasmith98 said:


> There's so much to consider with picking the higher rated driver thing. What seemed like a great idea to me when I started driving was having cards made up with my cell on it. For good customers who wanted to request me, I would give them my card and they could call me when they needed a ride. I would show up at their location and they would request the trip and the ping should come to me. Seems simple enough. OH! what a cluster of mammoth proportions!


You were half right by this strategy. The object would be to cut UBER out completely. Get cash for the ride. UBER is taking 20 to 25%, you take 10% off. You will be getting paid more, and the customer will be paying less. Win-Win. Does this violate the rules? Will you be deactivated if UBER finds out? Perhaps, but we are supposed to be independent contractors correct? Just make certain that you have the rideshare insurance coverage on your personal insurance.

Consider this scenario. You drive the same person to the same location just about every week. You may not always get the ping, but you have driven them enough times to get to know them. There workplace maybe close to your own. This is essentially how carpooling got started. In this scenario, it is highly unlikely that this person is going to run to UBER to complain to them that you tried to solicit a cash ride from them. If they like you and the service you provide, why would they?

Oh, and cash payment means having to pay no taxes by the customer.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Hurray! This is wonderful news. Those with 4.9+ ratings will be first in line to receive those 4 minute grocery runs! I see nothing in the statement suggesting any better pay for the "higher rated' driver. Again the driver is bent over with no lube.
> 
> You were half right by this strategy. The object would be to cut UBER out completely. Get cash for the ride. UBER is taking 20 to 25%, you take 10% off. You will be getting paid more, and the customer will be paying less. Win-Win. Does this violate the rules? Will you be deactivated if UBER finds out? Perhaps, but we are supposed to be independent contractors correct? Just make certain that you have the rideshare insurance coverage on your personal insurance.
> 
> ...


Yes, your points are excellent however there is a big problem for me here where I live. North Carolina doesn't allow for rideshare hybrid insurance, which makes you legit for rideshare with your insurance company. The only option for me is commercial insurance and i priced it and for me with no points on insurance, it was $4k a year. Of course i didn't consider the cash option because of the insurance situation as it's not worth losing my house for $7/hour.

There is a PAX I had who told me that a person in his apt complex drove for Uber. So they cut a deal where the pax I was talking to would pay his neighbor a rate higher than what the driver would get from Uber but less than what the rider would pay Uber.... Remember uber is getting between 25% and upwards since up-front pricing started. So it was a win-win for both of these financially as long as no accidents, etc. But effectively my pax had a standing order with his neighbor for rides to and from work and would pay his neighbor weekly. Unfortunately, his neighbor's car has broken down and it must be a major repair as he was going to be out of commission indefinitely.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Pay attention to your first response to my statement, because you quoted mine. I cannot change the quotation you made to what I've initially said, so again do not try to be smarter than you really are. If you check the entire thread you will see that comment was also quoted few more times and is the same.
> 
> Discrimination based on what?


You really have your panties tied up huh?

Let me guess, you are worried about this because your rating is low. geez, I wonder why.

This thread has me wondering now though. How will riders get to choose?

"I only want 4 stars and above".. or will it be specific to the decimal i.e "I only want drivers with 4.7 and above."

Because technically, anything below 4.7 is deactivation. I have seen lower, but never a driver below 3 stars, so will riders request 4 stars and above? (which is every driver)? lol

#uberplayingmindgamesagain


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Trebor said:


> You really have your panties tied up huh?
> 
> Let me guess, you are worried about this because your rating is low. geez, I wonder why.
> 
> ...


DISCRIMINATION BASED ON WHAT? (I have over 7400 rides with a 4.95 rating,silly - check my #16 comment on this thread). Answer the question and stop looking stupid.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Do you know how you make everyone safer? YOU RAISE THE FARES, cut the drivers with crappy ratings and eliminate the cars that look like they are out of Mad Max!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Rat said:


> Black/lux/SUV are determined by the car, not the driver. Not on the app here anyway. Your assumption that you are a "better human being" because of the car you drive indicates you are a twit


You are a moron if you couldn't understand the sarcasm of the post.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> DISCRIMINATION BASED ON WHAT? (I have over 7400 rides with a 4.95 rating,silly - check my #16 comment on this thread). Answer the question and stop looking stupid.


Wow, so I guess you are right since you have over 7400 rides!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Wow, so I guess you are right since you have over 7400 rides!


Still acting like a clown.

You made a stupid comment and have no nerve to either say sorry and move on, or justify your statement to make me underline your pathetically ignorant observation about certain "laws".

No matter how you put it, now you see it will be much better if you go back to watching SpongeBob and let us grown ups deal with this grown up stuff.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Still acting like a clown.
> 
> You made a stupid comment and have no nerve to either say sorry and move on, or justify your statement to make me underline your pathetically ignorant observation about certain "laws".
> 
> No matter how you put it, now you see it will be much better if you go back to watching SpongeBob and let us grown ups deal with this grown up stuff.


You just don't quit do you? I am sure your riders find you just splendid.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Hmmmmm, please expound on that. Are you a minority, older, bald, look mean......???


Could be because of my beard. And you know how this drunk chicks are they afraid that uber going to rape them or something like stupidest thing in the world, to rape someone when my social is on the file.

Thing is they do this under 2 minutes so then i dont even get a fee even though i get off my way to pick them up.



kdyrpr said:


> Change your pic. Big smile. Make sure the lighting is good. Maybe a tie? Can't hurt.


No matter what i do i will not look like skinny harmless metrosexual/gay dude without backbone this is only type of driver drunk white chicks will feel safe around
Asking Danny Trejo to smile will it make difference?


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I think I’m going to piss off a lot of perspective passengers because my acceptance rate is only 10%. No hard feelings, I am just trying to keep my losses at a minimum.

It’s so cloak and dagger behind the scenes. I believe both the passengers and drivers are being lead with deception


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> The safety of Uber passengers has been subject to distrust due to several incidents of assault by drivers in the past few years, with sexual crimes being topping the list. Within 2018 itself, there have been reported at least three cases from the US and England.
> 
> But, as Uber moves forward to turn its fortune around under the leadership of new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, it is taking steps to ensure that users feel in-charge of their own security. Khosrowshahi, who was speaking at the Davos World Economic Forum (WEF), committed Uber to "_truly stand for safety_" and announced that it the company is developing a new mechanism to improve the experience of riders.
> 
> ...


Smooth move, ExLax! All new drivers start out with a 5, don't they? So your average poorly vetted future rapist will have a high rating lol!



jocker12 said:


> Uber should allow drivers to choose riders based on their destinations....


Destination filter should be in effect at all times if we're truly independent. Otherwise, Uber is dictating where we go.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> wish it was .86 here in Orlandoish (cause most of the business is outside of Orlando anyway)


Price of gas is too high to drive for uber



gizmotheboss said:


> I think I'm going to piss off a lot of perspective passengers because my acceptance rate is only 10%. No hard feelings, I am just trying to keep my losses add a minimum.
> 
> It's so cloak and dagger behind the scenes. I believe both the passengers and drivers are being lead with deception


Uber Acts just like Government with all of the Manipulations !


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> The safety of Uber passengers has been subject to distrust due to several incidents of assault by drivers in the past few years, with sexual crimes being topping the list. Within 2018 itself, there have been reported at least three cases from the US and England.
> 
> But, as Uber moves forward to turn its fortune around under the leadership of new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, it is taking steps to ensure that users feel in-charge of their own security. Khosrowshahi, who was speaking at the Davos World Economic Forum (WEF), committed Uber to "_truly stand for safety_" and announced that it the company is developing a new mechanism to improve the experience of riders.
> 
> ...


Not a peep about detouring rider on driver assaults, the vast majority of the problem



Driv0rX said:


> Could be because of my beard. And you know how this drunk chicks are they afraid that uber going to rape them or something like stupidest thing in the world, to rape someone when my social is on the file.
> 
> Thing is they do this under 2 minutes so then i dont even get a fee even though i get off my way to pick them up.
> 
> ...


I think it makes a difference


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> The safety of Uber passengers has been subject to distrust due to several incidents of assault by drivers in the past few years, with sexual crimes being topping the list. Within 2018 itself, there have been reported at least three cases from the US and England.
> 
> But, as Uber moves forward to turn its fortune around under the leadership of new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, it is taking steps to ensure that users feel in-charge of their own security. Khosrowshahi, who was speaking at the Davos World Economic Forum (WEF), committed Uber to "_truly stand for safety_" and announced that it the company is developing a new mechanism to improve the experience of riders.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, there will be a premium charge for premium drivers. And of course premium pay for those drivers.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

bigdaddybondo said:


> it's about god damn time Uber... allow the customers to get what they want, and allow the better-rated drivers more priority. Thin the herd!!!


I totally agree with you! They need to cut the lower rated drivers out of the herd as you put it. If their rating hits under 4.8 for longer then 3 months then they are suspended. After serving a two week suspension and completing a class of how to improve customer service they will be activated to drive on a 4 week probation period. If their ratings drop below 4.8 for the 4 week period then they are drop permanently. But after the probation if their ratings drop below 4.8 they will retake the course and serve a longer suspension. Second time 4 weeks suspension. Third time No suspension, no class , no job!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Bevital said:


> Hopefully, there will be a premium charge for premium drivers. And of course premium pay for those drivers.


There may be a premium charge, but don't expect drivers to get paid more. Remember, this is Uber



Texas4life577 said:


> I totally agree with you! They need to cut the lower rated drivers out of the herd as you put it. If their rating hits under 4.8 for longer then 3 months then they are suspended. After serving a two week suspension and completing a class of how to improve customer service they will be activated to drive on a 4 week probation period. If their ratings drop below 4.8 for the 4 week period then they are drop permanently. But after the probation if their ratings drop below 4.8 they will retake the course and serve a longer suspension. Second time 4 weeks suspension. Third time No suspension, no class , no job!


So we should put you on the "greedy mf'ers who want to put other people out of work" column?


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Rat said:


> There may be a premium charge, but don't expect drivers to get paid more. Remember, this is Uber
> 
> So we should put you on the "greedy mf'ers who want to put other people out of work" column?


How am I a greedy mf?. Why should a person be allowed to keep a job position if they provide low quality service. You must be one of those that feel they are entitled to a job and pay because they show up.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The key here is they hope to be Profitable by 2021. I think they have a better chance at being Extinct by 2021. Soft Bank is going to Eat that Loan.


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

Rat said:


> There may be a premium charge, but don't expect drivers to get paid more. Remember, this is Uber
> 
> So we should put you on the "greedy mf'ers who want to put other people out of work" column?


If you cant keep a 4.8, then you really don't belong in this profession


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> How am I a greedy mf?. Why should a person be allowed to keep a job position if they provide low quality service. You must be one of those that feel they are entitled to a job and pay because they show up.


You want to shitcan other drivers. Uber is not a job. I am entitled to be paid for my services, to wit: prompt, safe and courteous transportation. If pax want limo service, they should hire a limo. You must be one those that feel knee service is required for pennies.



bigdaddybondo said:


> If you cant keep a 4.8, then you really don't belong in this profession


You clearly don't work in a college town. And who gave you the right to set standards?


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Rat! I have a gut feeling you are a taxi driver . You sure do not drive for Uber! And if for some small chance you do drive for Uber I am sure you fall below a 4.8 rating. Your negative opinion on offering great customer service to anything you do in life is sad.


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

Rat said:


> You want to shitcan other drivers. Uber is not a job. I am entitled to be paid for my services, to wit: prompt, safe and courteous transportation. If pax want limo service, they should hire a limo. You must be one those that feel knee service is required for pennies.
> 
> You clearly don't work in a college town. And who gave you the right to set standards?


Boston?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> Rat! I have a gut feeling you are a taxi driver . You sure do not drive for Uber! And if for some small chance you do drive for Uber I am sure you fall below a 4.8 rating. Your negative opinion on offering great customer service to anything you do in life is sad.


So now you're just making up shit? I find your boot licking sad.



bigdaddybondo said:


> Boston?


Sunny Florida


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Texas4life577 said:


> I totally agree with you! They need to cut the lower rated drivers out of the herd as you put it. If their rating hits under 4.8 for longer then 3 months then they are suspended. After serving a two week suspension and completing a class of how to improve customer service they will be activated to drive on a 4 week probation period. If their ratings drop below 4.8 for the 4 week period then they are drop permanently. But after the probation if their ratings drop below 4.8 they will retake the course and serve a longer suspension. Second time 4 weeks suspension. Third time No suspension, no class , no job!


They'll never do it. Uber needs the labour force. Uber needs all the marginal drivers to invest their capital into providing wide area coverage for riders.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Rat said:


> So now you're just making up shit? I find your boot licking sad.
> 
> Sunny Florida


I knew Rat was a taxi Driver. Its so funny how they wont admit it on here. So obvious. Keep the faith Rat! Maybe one day you will realize the taxi industry will be totally torn apart. Not fair but life at times is not fair. I hope that the drivers realize this and start to focus on a new profession. If not for themselves but for their families. But remember this to succeed in life you will need to give 110 percent on work ethnic. This includes customer service!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Why cant riders choose a preferred driver they enjoy riding with ?

Why do riders pinging from my back seat often get another driver ?


----------

